# Mouse with swollen/missing eyes?



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

One of my bucks has swollen or missing eyes. He's always been kind of squinty (I'm aware that it's normally a sign of sickness, but he's been fine the whole time we've had him up until this point), since we got him, but today, I discovered that one of his eyes was completely swollen shut, and the other looked as though it was in a similar condition or missing entirely. There's no blood, so I doubt that the latter is true, but it looks at the very least, sunken into his skull. He's wobbling as he walks, and moving his head abnormally. Not much movement other than that... he's staying curled up. I've never seen anything like it, though and I doubt he will make it past tonight. Any ideas?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the immediate cause is likely to be bacteria getting into the eye.Once there it aggressively attacks the soft eye tissue.The reasons for it to occur are varied, abrasions, dry eyes, secondary infection to a virus, tumors.There's no knowing and without strong antibiotics, the eyes will be lost and depending on the root cause possibly the mouse.


----------

